# Hello everyone!



## jackchaos (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone, a newby to CB but have been lurking here for a while. I'm a production mgr at my church. We're looking to add a truss across the movie theater that we meet in and move our main lights to it from the light trees on the sides for better angle/location and to add some intelligent lights.

would like to learn about truss (how much weight can what size support, etc) and lifting it , aiming lights on it since it's high in the air.

We're a portable church and set it up and tear it down every Sunday morning.

here's a few pics from this weekend. probably have to hit the rotate left button on all of them. 

TwitPic - Share photos on twitter

TwitPic - Share photos on twitter

TwitPic - Share photos on twitter

Looking forward to learning from you guys!

Edit: here's some video of the set/lighting from this weekend. Would really like some help/feedback on lighting. http://vimeo.com/3542810



jackchaos
Crosspoint Community Church :: Different to Make a Difference
decatur, al


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome jackchaos! Great to have you here. Be sure to stop by the wiki and check out the search function. There is a lot of info about truss there. You might want to try contacting a local vendor in your area with specific questions. Any vendor worth dealing with would be happy to help you with specific questions in regards to your usage. It is always good to develop good relationship with your local vendors. They can be an invaluable resource to you. A lot of the capacity rating of truss has to do with what kind of truss it is, how it is hung, and what exactly you are hanging and how it is distributed. A simple capacity rating does not necessarily offer you much useful information as far as rigging and safety is concerned. When in doubt, always contact a professional when you have any concern with rigging. 

As far as focusing is concerned, you will most likely want to get a man lift (such as a Genie or JLG lift) to focus with. You can use rope ladders and a fall arrest system, but that increases the complexity of the set up tremendously, not to mention logistic and training.

If you would not mind telling us where you heard about the site, that would be great. We are a nosy bunch around here. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## jackchaos (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the welcome Dave. I'll check out the wiki.

I was searching for info about led lighting and then about hazers a different time and both searches brought me here. So I've lurked a while and have finally registered.

jackchaos


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad you finally decided to register. If you cannot find what you need via search, don't hesitate to post in the Lighting Forum. I am sure you will get an answer there.

~Dave


----------

